# Green Bay Packers Draft Talk



## BlakeJesus

Who are the Packers looking at? You could definitely argue that they need an offensive lineman, but that probably wont happen with their 1st round pick. 

I would really like to see them take a safety, HaHa or Pryor would be a major upgrade. 

The Packers also talked about drafting a QB early, who do you think they'd be looking at? AJ McCarron or Aaron Murray would seem to make sense, but maybe somebody they can view more as a project like Logan Thomas or Tom Savage? Take one of those kids and bring in a vet to be Rodgers immediate backup.


----------



## Bubbles

I have my heart set on Haha or Pryor in the first round. Personally I prefer Haha since I think he would pair better with Burnett, but I'm not sure if he will fall all the way to #21. I'd imagine that he will get a couple offensive lineman in the middle rounds and as for a quarterback I wouldn't mind taking on Logan Thomas as a long term project.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Pryor could be there at 21, and he would give them some real physicality in the backfield.


----------



## roux

Mosley is another guy we should look at if he is on the board, this team desperately needs a playmaker at mlb.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Bubbles said:


> I have my heart set on Haha or Pryor in the first round. Personally I prefer Haha since I think he would pair better with Burnett, but I'm not sure if he will fall all the way to #21. I'd imagine that he will get a couple offensive lineman in the middle rounds and as for a quarterback I wouldn't mind taking on Logan Thomas as a long term project.


Logan Thomas would definitely be interesting, but it doesn't seem like the Packers type. I could see it happening if the value was great and they thought he could play either QB or TE, but otherwise he doesn't seem to fit the trend of GB QB's.


----------



## Gronehestu

I'd very much like to nab Pryor. 

Logan Thomas seems like he'd end up going the way of Vince Young. The guy is a tremendous talent but he was WAY inconsistent the half-dozen times I saw him play in college. If we get a QB I think Aaron Murray might be a steal. Although there is serious injury concern. I'm not enough of a talent scout to know if McCarron was is projected to be a way better player, but I always felt like he could be a Matt Flynn type in the NFL. Maybe I'm undervaluing him unintentionally. But I'd take either of those guys. 

Does anyone have a list of the picks we have? Like which rounds (if any) we have multiple or compensatory selections? 

After safety my priority would be a center, then an edge rusher, then another DB. The order of those positions of course determined by the guys still on the board when we're up. My impulse is to draft lots more O linemen, but with guys coming back from injury we might be ok - except at center. We need to address that spot immediately with a legit prospect who can play soon. I'm still mystified that Ted let EDS walk. 

Later rounds we can get a QB if a good one is around. I want us to prioritize a downfield pass-catching TE, and in the late rounds add another WR to develop. Ted will always to BPA in the draft and for the most part that's just the ticket, but he needs to emerge with a good player at center, for chrissakes an impact safety, and more firepower in the pass rush. And the obligatory late-round guy who proves useful at guard/tackle lol


----------



## Bubbles

I like Logan Thomas for the Packers based on his potential and I think McCarthy would be a good coach to have to fix his fundamentals. Realistically though, Packers will go for the safer pick in McCarron or Murray, though I personally prefer Thomas' potential. I honestly think Tolzien could be a serviceable backup next season with Thomas as the third stringer.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Call me crazy, I think spending a late pick on Jordan Lynch would be interesting. Bring him in as a QB, and if after a year of working with him you don't think he's a worthwhile QB project, he could transition to WR or Safety...maybe be a special teams contributor.

I think there are some interesting mid to late round QB's in this years draft. You have guys like Tajh Boyd, James Franklin, Logan Thomas, Tom Savage, Aaron Murray, David Fales, Jordan Lynch, Brett Smith, and AJ McCarron all available in rounds that 3-7 range. They have the freedom to have their pick of the mid to lower tier, and there could be a few gems from that list.


----------



## Gronehestu

Been Googlin' 

We have our own pick in each round 1-7, and then obviously the compensatory picks from losing Jennings and Walden last year in free agency. I felt somehow we'd have more. If history is any indicator, we probably will end up with more. Found a pair of articles projecting that we could receive a 3rd rounder for Jennings, but both also qualified that opinion by admitting that 3rd round compensatory picks aren't awarded very often. The pick for Walden should be a 6th rounder. 

Taking a close look at the centers for this upcoming draft, and I feel like there's an obvious 'Ted' guy - Weston Richburg from Colorado St. He's a smaller school guy, athletic (top 40 time, 2nd cone, 3rd shuttle time among C's at the combine), and has the seasoning to play soon. The other top candidate seems to be Travis Swanson from Arkansas. He's big (6'5", 315) but didn't run or bench that well at the combine. Marcus Martin from USC is a junior who's athletic but didn't run at the combine and might be a wild card. I sure hope Ted spends one of his first couple picks on one of these guys.


----------



## Gronehestu

We did really well today with compensatory picks: Packers were awarded the 98th overall pick, towards the end of the 3rd round, for Greg Jennings, and then pick #176, at the end of the 5th round, for Erik Walden. 

I hadn't hoped for a top 100 pick, but to get one kicks ass. That will turn into a good player. And even at the end of the 5th, we can reasonably _hope_ to get someone who will one day be as good as Walden was for us. Maybe not, but I'll take two extra picks like this any old day of the week. Go work some magic, Ted


----------



## BlakeJesus

Getting picks in that range in this draft is a major bonus.


----------



## BlakeJesus

There is some talent at CB in the 2-5th round, I know it's not the most important spot that needs an upgrade, but the value is there. Bring in somebody who has talent but needs some polishing, gives them a chance to develop him a bit before putting him in a big role. Shields was just resigned, and Tramon Williams is still a high quality player, but having playmaking cover guys has its obvious perks. Cam Hayward was injured last year, but he will be on the field next year if he's healthy. 

At the same time, I think Pierre Desir should be somebody on the Packers radar.


----------



## Gronehestu

Tramon Williams is only as good as his ability to make plays on the ball. He's been exposed, but he's always been a ballhawk. 

I agree that corner is a priority after the top couple (safety, center, pass rush). You simply can't have too many, and ours have taken turns being banged up. 

16 games from Cobb and 16 games from Hayward would sure help this year


----------



## BlakeJesus

There are a couple young corners, OLB's, and defensive lineman in those mid rounds that could end up being quality starters if they are given some time to refine their football skills. Packers would be well served to bring in a few of them you'd think, but they are unpredictable.


----------



## roux

@Bubbles @BlakeJesus thoughts on how I drafted for the Packers in the mock?


----------



## Bubbles

I hope we get Pryor or Ha Ha in the first round, but I could live with Mosley and the rest of those picks.


----------



## roux

Bubbles said:


> I hope we get Pryor or Ha Ha in the first round, but I could live with Mosley and the rest of those picks.


Had to play the board as it was.. and they were gone.. they would definitely be at the top of my drafting list though. I think Mosley would be a huge upgrade on Brad Jones and having a potential stud mlb is something the packers havent had since ray nitschke


----------



## BlakeJesus

*Packers (roux)*

21. CJ Mosley, ILB, Alabama
53. Marcus Martin, C, USC
85. A.J. McCarron, QB, Alabama
98. Ed Reynolds, S, Stanford
121. Daniel McCullers, NT, Tennessee


----------



## BlakeJesus

A second round pick on a center doesn't seem ideal, even if its a position of need. Looks like you hit a lot of those though, positions of need.

McCarron in the third would probably be a wise selection, though I could see them spending more like a 5th round pick on a QB than a 3rd. All depends on who's available though.


----------



## Bubbles

roux said:


> Had to play the board as it was.. and they were gone.. they would definitely be at the top of my drafting list though. I think Mosley would be a huge upgrade on Brad Jones and having a potential stud mlb is something the packers havent had since ray nitschke


It would be one hell of a linebacker crew. Mosley, Hawk, Clay, Peppers (a bit anyways), Lattimore, and Perry is no joke, assuming health is in good order.


----------



## BlakeJesus

What would you guys think of the Packers looking at somebody like Dri Archer in the 5th-7th round? Would give them a Dexter McCluster type who could be used in similar fashion to Randall Cobb in certain looks (that WR/RB hybrid spot where he starts in the backfield and gets flexed into the slot, or vice versa), while also being a big time special teams player. Ran a 4.26 at the combine, but also put up 20 reps at 225 with a 38 inch vertical. The Packers love guys who can wear more than one hat in terms of positional flexibility. 

His size is a concern (5-8, 173lbs), and it's hard to remember the Packers bringing in somebody that small. Even Cobb is an inch taller and 20lbs heavier, but I think coming to WI would put a few pounds on anybody. :borat: 

I guess the general question is, what type of player do they want to fill James Jones roster spot (I'd say Boykin probably is the immediate replacement in terms of touches, but they will likely bring in another WR to compensate for the loss)? Do they want another big play type guy, or are they looking for a different direction? Maybe a guy like Archer is something to consider, or maybe somebody that's being slept on big time like Jeff Janis. 6-3 213lbs, 4.42 40 with 20 bench reps, and a 37.5 inch vertical. Born in Tawas City, MI...played his college ball at Saginaw Valley. I know its lower competition, but it seems like he catches everything. Small school kid projected to be a 6-7th round player with an off shot at going undrafted due to the depth of this draft class, seems right up the Packers alley.


----------



## BlakeJesus

*Report: QB from Waupaca gets pre-draft visit with Packers*



> As a kid, you dream of playing quarterback for your favorite team as a kid. Then, as an adult, you find out they want to talk about drafting you.
> 
> The head of Waupaca's own Brock Jensen might be spinning Monday at this news, as reported by Cheesehead TV's Brian Carriveau and confirmed by multiple sources:
> 
> Jensen, from North Dakota State, led North Dakota State to the 2013 NCAA FCS championship.
> 
> In 15 games in 2013, he completed 218 of 329 passes for 2,793 yards, 34 touchdowns and seven interceptions - equivalent to a 118.3 NFL passer rating.
> 
> Who knows if it will help his cause with the fact he wore green and gold with the NDSU Bison.


http://www.jrn.com/wi-sports/green-bay-packers/Report-QB-from-Waupaca-gets-pre-draft-visit-with-Packers-254224861.html


----------



## BlakeJesus

BlakeJesus said:


> Maybe a guy like Archer is something to consider, or maybe somebody that's being slept on big time like Jeff Janis. 6-3 213lbs, 4.42 40 with 20 bench reps, and a 37.5 inch vertical. Born in Tawas City, MI...played his college ball at Saginaw Valley. I know its lower competition, but it seems like he catches everything. Small school kid projected to be a 6-7th round player with an off shot at going undrafted due to the depth of this draft class, seems right up the Packers alley.
> 
> Jeff Janis 2013 Highlight Film - YouTube


Love it, Packers take Janis in the 7th round.


----------



## roux

BlakeJesus said:


> Love it, Packers take Janis in the 7th round.


Love those physical tools.. I could see this guy being a practice squad guy for a couple of years before getting a shot


----------



## BlakeJesus

roux said:


> Love those physical tools.. I could see this guy being a practice squad guy for a couple of years before getting a shot


I have even higher hopes. I mean, I know it's not against premier competition, but he caught 189 passes for more than 3,000 yards and scored 31 touchdowns the past two seasons. The strength of his game fits the style of the Packers passing game too. 

I would really like to see him on the Week 1 roster.


----------



## BlakeJesus

BlakeJesus said:


> What would you guys think of the Packers looking at somebody like Dri Archer in the 5th-7th round? Would give them a Dexter McCluster type who could be used in similar fashion to Randall Cobb in certain looks (that WR/RB hybrid spot where he starts in the backfield and gets flexed into the slot, or vice versa), while also being a big time special teams player. Ran a 4.26 at the combine, but also put up 20 reps at 225 with a 38 inch vertical. The Packers love guys who can wear more than one hat in terms of positional flexibility.
> 
> His size is a concern (5-8, 173lbs), and it's hard to remember the Packers bringing in somebody that small. Even Cobb is an inch taller and 20lbs heavier, but I think coming to WI would put a few pounds on anybody. :borat:
> 
> I guess the general question is, what type of player do they want to fill James Jones roster spot (I'd say Boykin probably is the immediate replacement in terms of touches, but they will likely bring in another WR to compensate for the loss)? Do they want another big play type guy, or are they looking for a different direction? Maybe a guy like Archer is something to consider, or maybe somebody that's being slept on big time like Jeff Janis. 6-3 213lbs, 4.42 40 with 20 bench reps, and a 37.5 inch vertical. Born in Tawas City, MI...played his college ball at Saginaw Valley. I know its lower competition, but it seems like he catches everything. Small school kid projected to be a 6-7th round player with an off shot at going undrafted due to the depth of this draft class, seems right up the Packers alley.
> 
> Jeff Janis 2013 Highlight Film - YouTube


Janis had a pretty nice TD catch today


----------



## roux

BlakeJesus said:


> Janis had a pretty nice TD catch today


Guy sure looks the part, I think the packers have found yet another gem at wr


----------

